# Joiseygal's 2013 Home Haunt, "Bloodcrest Manor".



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I finally uploaded my home haunt video.  YAY! Anyway Enjoy!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was GREAT!! So much detail and some really great scares. Your actors really got into their roles. I liked the exit interviews you did with the guests too. You guys did a fantastic job putting all that together!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I would have screamed all the way through!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> That was GREAT!! So much detail and some really great scares. Your actors really got into their roles. I liked the exit interviews you did with the guests too. You guys did a fantastic job putting all that together!


Thank you jdubbya! I was trying to go for more detail this year and I was pretty happy with the results. It does make it harder when you break it down though. The exit interviews is something I did new this year and had fun getting everyone reactions.



Hairazor said:


> I'm pretty sure I would have screamed all the way through!


LOL...we had a lot of screamers!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That was a hoot! Where on earth did you find such wonderful little actors? I especially LOVED all the detail in the children's bedroom. I also really really liked the exit interview when the little boy told you with absolute horror and amazement that there was a man with an axe! Priceless.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

SO how many of your actors were hoarse by the end of the evening?:googly:

Your façade with the moving eyes was a real showpiece, and I loved seeing so many old familiar prop friends making their appearance.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL the actors sure did get into the groove! Love the details. And I agree with Roxy - love it when you see a prop and remember the making of it! Well done.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Roxy I would say majority of my actors were hoarse by the end of the night. I actually had to tell them to tone it down a bit because I didn't want them to disturb people in the next state!  All kidding aside I am thankful to have my actors!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Halloween Lady the bedroom was the exorcism room and that I actually took the least amount of time to decorate. It seem to be a favorite for most people.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Your haunt was great JGal........REALLY nice video


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow Joisygal, you out did yourself!
Looks like everyone enjoyed themselves.
The facade entrance really came out great. The moving eyes are cool.
Great video, too!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like fun. Wish we lived close enough to visit. Your actors did a great job.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

It's great to see how the facade turned out and how wonderful it looks all lit up! Very nice all around. And the spider is fantastic! And any time you can get someone to walk at you in a back bend in a creepy setting is pretty great!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words! DeadSusan I heard that one of my actors were really creepy in the electrical room, so when I went to check it out she came at me like that and I thought that was perfect. She has been acting in my haunt for three years and she is awesome!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Sharon your haunt is better than the average prohaunt.


----------

